# McCulloch PM325AV-16 Chainsaw Oiler problems



## richerich (May 7, 2008)

Hey Folks, 

I got this chainsaw from a friend of the family. I was proud to get it working - replaced a bum primer and rotted fuel lines, but now I have a problem I'm stuck on. 

The chain oiler adjustment screw looks to be missing (there is an obvious spot should be I think). I wouldn't worry, but it's not oiling much - even though I cleaned the bar. When I took the bar off, just a bit of chain oil oozes out when I throttle the engine. I know there could be a few causes, but the oil in the machine looks clean, as do the lines. I suspect it's just the missing adjustment screw.

1) Does anyone know where this screw should be? (picture?) I'll try to post a picture of mine tomorrow

2) Does anyhow know where to get a replacement (oil system, or just adjustment screw)

3) Is there a PDF of a service manual somewhere that someone can point me to?

Thanks a bunch,

Rich


----------

